# more "which kit" questions



## jocose (Dec 19, 2005)

I know Matty just posted something like this, but a) that was his thread, and b) I'm not getting the Rebel.  So, I thought I would start my own thread (although Matty is welcome to join).

Anyway, after much discussion, internal debate, and trips to Ritz and Best Buy, I have finally decided that I want to get the Nikon D70s.  If you really want to know all my reasonings, I'm happy to elucidate, but I think I'm comfortable with my decision.  I have run the numbers, and I think that with my 3rd paycheck this month (WHOO-HOO I LOVES me some 3 paycheck months), I should be able to afford the D70s.

Anyway, as I look at Best Buy, Ritz, Circuit City, and B&H, I see so many options.  Here's what's available.  I would like your opinions on which is best for the money.  Like Matty-Bass, I know very little about photography in general and nothing about lenses.  Thanks.


18-70mm DX Zoom Nikkor Lens ($1,199)
18-70mm DX Zoom Nikkor Lens and 55-200 DX Zoom Nikkor Lens ($1,449)
18-70mm DX Zoom Nikkor Lens and Lexar 1GB 80x CompactFlash Card ($1,199)
18-70 DX Nikkor Lens, a relatively small camera bag, 512 MB card, extra battery, some kind of extended service plan, a slot cleaner, epson printer, and a $50 gift card--this one is from Ritz ($1,319)
I'm actually leaning towards #2 as I get 2 lenses.  I know that #4 looks like a lot, but the bag is really too small if you have more than 1 lens, I would prefer a gig card, I'm sure the printer is a cheap one (and I have a printer already), and the gift card is for use at Ritz only.  I think I could swing the extra $100 for the gig even if I went with #2, but I just don't know if the second lends is wortht he extra $250.  If it's not, then it IS better to get #4 and still buy the gig card, but then I would have two cards.  Of course, #3 isn't bad if the the second lens in #2 isn't all that great.

You see what I mean?  Too much for a novice.

Thanks.


----------



## zedin (Dec 19, 2005)

Well I was looking around as well since I am going to get a d70s after Christmas.  I think I am going with Beach Camera since they have great reviews and they are a good deal lower then B&H.  Their d70s kit is $1030 and that extra lens you want was $189 (yes both are US warrenty).  I can throw in a 1 gig card and still come in lower then B&H.  If it was less then 50 bucks difference I would do B&H but it was a bit more then that and since the company has a great rep from all the reviews...


----------



## jocose (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks for the tip.  I will definitely look into them.  Keep me posted!


----------



## jocose (Dec 19, 2005)

Also, is Dane a good company for the compactflash cards?  Or is it worth the extra money to go with Sandisc?

Does anyone else know anything about beach camera?

Thanks.


----------



## dsp921 (Dec 19, 2005)

I think I would go with #3, and then get a 70-300mm ED.  That way you're covered from 18 to 300mm, have a gig card and it'll be about $50 more than option #2.  Looks like the gig card is free if you do #3 instead of #1, unless there's a typo in there.  I'm no expert so maybe no one will agree with me, but I have a D70s with the 18-70mm and a 70-300mm ED and I'm pleased with the results I get so far.


----------



## zedin (Dec 19, 2005)

I tend to stay away from the reseller 'kits'.  They typically have the camera and then a bunch of cheap accessories you wouldn't ever buy.  The B&H deal isn't bad since it is a good compact flash card but then again you could get the beach camera d70s kit (body/lens) and then just buy a 1gig flash card and still pay less for the most part.


----------



## jocose (Dec 19, 2005)

so, even though B&H charges for S&H and tax, it's still cheaper there.

Here's what I have (well, in their shopping carts--I haven't really bought anything):

D70s w/ 18-70mm lens
5 year warranty (is this even worth it?)
1GB compactflash card
70-300 mm lens
2 UV filters

At Beach Camera, the total is $1,516.97
At B&H, the total is $1,469.10 plus a $20 rebate, which pays for tax and shipping and handling (well, most of it anyway).

Hmmm, so now what??


----------



## zedin (Dec 19, 2005)

Either an extra rechargable battery or the battery adapter to use 3 CR3 batteries.  That way you always have a backup when outside.

*edit*  Also depends on how much their 5 year warrenty is.  More often then not it is better and more economical to just get the camera insured through your insurance company.  All of my gear is insured for anything (theft, breakage, dog pees on it) and for $2500 its only 30 bucks a year.


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 19, 2005)

- I'd ignore those long zooms. 
- I'd just get the 18-70 with a 50mm f1.8. Or as Big Mike said in the _Matty _thread, eventually get the 50mm f1.8 (_or the 50mm f1.4_).
- haven't heard of Dane.
- I also use a blower, Eclipse and Pec Pad to clean my lenses. Better off getting this kit to clean the sensor as well. But read this before you buy the kit. Or wait for more recommendations.
- For the blower, I use something akin to this model.

Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## digital flower (Dec 19, 2005)

Its kind of an agonizing decision, isn't it. I bought #3 from B and H and it has worked out well!! Though I wish I considered the salesman's advice about just buying the body and looking at some other lenses. I bought the 60mm Micro-Nikkor at the same time. Overall I am happy with the kit lens, though sometimes I don't think its great that there are 10,000's and 10,000's of other photog's using this set up. Depending how often you download a 512 card is okay for the D70, though I'm glad I got the 1 gig. 

Hope this helps. Good luck


----------



## hobbes28 (Dec 19, 2005)

I think what you have in your cart is a good variety of stuff.  I love the 18-70mm lens.  I agree with Daniel about just getting the 50mm 1.8 instead of the zoom or in addition to.  I've heard some bad about the extended warranty and after working in an electronic store, wouldn't get it for a digi cam. (camcorders, laptops, desktops, computer add-ons, and major appliances are the only things I would actually get one on.)  You could probably bump down to 1 512 card and be okay for around 145 jpegs or 90 RAW images but that's entirely up to you.  You definitely don't need to worry about an extra battery because the battery life on the D70 is amazing and I don't think they changed anything with the D70s.  Other than that, all is goooood.  Congrats and let us know when you get it.

*side note:  you can support the forum when you buy your stuff through B&H if you click the link at the bottom of the page to make your purchase.  [/sidenote]


----------



## zedin (Dec 19, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> You definitely don't need to worry about an extra battery because the battery life on the D70 is amazing and I don't think they changed anything with the D70s.



I have heard the battery lasts forever.. but since the cr3 adapter is only like 13 bucks (well that and 3 cr3 batteries) I would still suggest a backup.  Nothing sucks more then finding that superb shot and have your battery die.  I have read a number of times on these boards where folks only got off a few shots after arriving before their battery went blech =p


----------



## hobbes28 (Dec 19, 2005)

zedin said:
			
		

> I have heard the battery lasts forever.. but since the cr3 adapter is only like 13 bucks (well that and 3 cr3 batteries) I would still suggest a backup.  Nothing sucks more then finding that superb shot and have your battery die.  I have read a number of times on these boards where folks only got off a few shots after arriving before their battery went blech =p



Oh yeah.... The D70 Kit comes with that and I figured that the D70s did as well.  If it doesn't, that is a good addition too.


----------



## jocose (Dec 19, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> I think what you have in your cart is a good variety of stuff.  I love the 18-70mm lens.  I agree with Daniel about just getting the 50mm 1.8 instead of the zoom or in addition to.  I've heard some bad about the extended warranty and after working in an electronic store, wouldn't get it for a digi cam. (camcorders, laptops, desktops, computer add-ons, and major appliances are the only things I would actually get one on.)  You could probably bump down to 1 512 card and be okay for around 145 jpegs or 90 RAW images but that's entirely up to you.  You definitely don't need to worry about an extra battery because the battery life on the D70 is amazing and I don't think they changed anything with the D70s.  Other than that, all is goooood.  Congrats and let us know when you get it.
> 
> **side note:  you can support the forum when you buy your stuff through B&H if you click the link at the bottom of the page to make your purchase.  [/sidenote]*



Way ahead of you--was planning on doin' that!


----------



## hobbes28 (Dec 19, 2005)

jocose said:
			
		

> Way ahead of you--was planning on doin' that!




:hail:


----------



## Matty-Bass (Dec 20, 2005)

interesting topic! Got some good info out of it! So when are you gonna buy it Jo? After Christmas? That's when I'm getting mine, probably on my second week of vacation in January. That's when my 400$ rebate check from the government will arrive, also the time when I'm getting paid. And with all the work I'm doing this second half of December, should be a delicious check! 

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## jocose (Dec 20, 2005)

Matty,  I'm not sure yet.  I'm still stressing over the lenses issue.  I think I will wait until after Xmas, and hope for a sale.  I don't have the luxury of living a) in a socio-democratic country that gives me money or b) in a country with a surplus.  We have a war to finance, and don't forget the costs of wire taps--they ain't cheap, you know!


----------

